# Don D -- You NEED This!!!



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Don -- eBay loves you!!!

Check this out.....should be fine in stock class.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5949816177&fromMakeTrack=true


:jest:


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*  *

*ME LIKEY!!!!*

Just what I need too.................


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I would buy it but Bud would find fault with the mods under the hood. Have seen this car before and if I had any extra money I would bid on it. If nothing else it looks neat.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I like those small front wheel nuts !!!!!!!!!!!!
Would have to study if it is legal for stock road course Think it would steer OK ?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

BUT a Modified 180 motor???? Is that going to be very fast? 
What a hack job...servo has to deal with the post the faux motor is on...


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

U.S shipping only...that sucks....


----------

